# Web Development > Web Design password field in HTML...

## psuresh1982

Is it possible to change '*' to some other special charecter for password field in HTML ?

------------------
suresh

----------


## Haitalk

AFAIK, its not possible in HTML!!!!

----------


## richardcliffy

No it can not happen.Because * in password field set default.

----------


## thomas22

No way....................... :Confused:

----------

